# Post Workout Flexing Pro/Con



## highpockets (Jan 11, 2008)

O.K. admit it, we all do it. Stand in front of the mirror and flex a bit after working out to see how we are progressing. Like one great golf shot keeps the duffer coming back to the course, a bit of self-indulged flexing while pumped up, keeps us coming back to the gym. Nothing wrong with it and I admit it, I do it all the time. I like to see my gains.

When I was younger and worked out at a gym versus at home now, I heard that post workout flexing is important for muscle growth. What's everyone's take on this. Just how important is it or is it just a vane thing we indulge in? How serious should I take the flexing?

Women, weigh in on this also. I'm interested in hearing from all sides.

I'm no bodybuilder, but I will admit I like it when I walk past someone and they say, 'Damn that dude is big'.

Thanks in advance for everyone's input.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2008)

Flexing has no value besides stroking your ego.

Working hard and eating right are where the results come from.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 11, 2008)

I never flex pre, during or post workout TBH. As for its use, there is none (like Gaz said). Make sure you flex before you stretch.


----------



## sakbar (Jan 11, 2008)

Arnold Schwarzenegger writes in Encyclopedia that continuous posing and flexing seems to have its effect. He has made an observation that his physique often looked better a day or two _after_ he did continuous and day-long posing routines for magazines and the like.

Hey, I am just a newbie! Admittedly, I do enjoy the posing post workout, no matter what the reflection says


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 11, 2008)

sakbar said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger writes in Encyclopedia that continuous posing and flexing seems to have its effect. He has made an observation that his physique often looked better a day or two _after_ he did continuous and day-long posing routines for magazines and the like.
> 
> Hey, I am just a newbie! Admittedly, I do enjoy the posing post workout, no matter what the reflection says



Paper is patient. Only photographs (before / after) would convince me.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Flexing has no value besides stroking your ego.
> 
> Working hard and eating right are where the results come from.



Well I certainly work hard and try to eat right. I've got my bench up to 320lbs and would like to work on increasing my deadlift, but I've got a couple of bum knees I'm working on. I'll be 47 next month and my goal is to maintain a 300+ bench at the age of 50.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2008)

highpockets said:


> Well I certainly work hard and try to eat right. I've got my bench up to 320lbs and would like to work on increasing my deadlift, but I've got a couple of bum knees I'm working on. I'll be 47 next month and my goal is to maintain a 300+ bench at the age of 50.
> 
> Thanks for the input.



Sounds to me like you wouldnt need flexing even if it did something. Dont worry about the little things like that, if you're improving steadily and maintaining a good level of fitness you're all set whatever your age .


----------

